# dragster



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's a picture of a dragster that Clyd o mite custom made the chassis. I'm posting the pic for him b/c he's having trouble with it. 
--Fordcowboy


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

COOL DRAGSTERS!!! ;thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

very nice chassis work/ extention and the pait on that funnycar body is cool. nice job clyde! now don,t red light!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*That's a stretch... no really... it is ! ! !*

Good job on the long-boys.... Nice work fellas. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Paintwork is excellent!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

NHRA all the way! Love the gold flames and white spikes surrounded by a neat green. 

This is one neat concept.......Vroooooooooooooooom baby!

Bob...I'd pull the trigger on that...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Super cool Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuussssssssssssssssssssssssssssssstang!!! It's about that long, right!! :lol: Looks awesome Clyde!!!! Great paint job too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool Funny Car Clyde!!! Love them drag cars!!! RM


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Thankx for all the kind words everyone. I tried to take a simple approach on this car and it came out rather well. The car I did for Lendell is a $3.00 tyco so it should run well too. My car is a Super III with a green wire arm and is a bullet. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotdrag (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice job on the paint job! Can you tell me what green you used? I've been looking for a shade similar to that. Also that looks like a lexan body, could you show us how you did the window trim? info would be greatly appreciated for us newbies.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdee:
I have no info on paint colors or trim info as this body was a ebay score from several years ago.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Cool dragsters, _nicely _done all round . . .


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

where did you get the body? those cars are amazing, I like to build one myself


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice funny car. Hope she runs as good as she looks!


----------

